# tips of betta's fins getting thinner and slightly transparent? (NOT smaller though)



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

Sp, i got a beautiful betta about 4 days ago, and well, when i got him he had a little pin hole in his largest fin. it got a bit bigger, then his fin just splut right in half, so basically he is a double tail now.. he was totally fine though, nothing bad actually.
but now, i just am noticing that the ends of his split fin are looking a bit transparent and white,.. could that be a part of them growing or is that anything bad? Also they look like they are growing back to normal/growing bigger, not rotting off like fin rot. so, could that be a part of his fin growing back together or could it be bad, and what should i do?
Thank you :roll:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

that means his fins are growing. =) 

here is a picture of my boy with the same thing. On his tail fin. ^^


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah, and see, my guy is classified as a veil tale, however I think he is a young one and his fins are more like petals than long flowy typical veil tail tails, so I think that might be it! 

And his fins do look quite a bit like yours, only they are not colored in with my guy's color yet and yours are obviously all spiky while mine are all veil tail like, lol. I'm relieved, thank you


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Kaynbred, mine did the exact same thing! I freaked out, panicked, and thought he was dying of horrible fin rot. Instead, his fins just got longer! They've grown about an inch in the month and a half he's been home. He's a veil tail too!


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

aselvarial said:


> Kaynbred, mine did the exact same thing! I freaked out, panicked, and thought he was dying of horrible fin rot. Instead, his fins just got longer! They've grown about an inch in the month and a half he's been home. He's a veil tail too!


REALLY??? AHH! Do you have any photos of his fins from when they were growing out? And I really think that is what's happening because like I said, his fins are more like plump petals than long veil tails so maybe his will grow out more like yours. :-D


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

The first pic is right after we got him. See how short his fins were? The second was last week. Longer fins. They've grown even longer but I don't have a pic from this week.


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

aselvarial said:


> The first pic is right after we got him. See how short his fins were? The second was last week. Longer fins. They've grown even longer but I don't have a pic from this week.


He actually looks a bit like Emiko (my guy) does! And wow, that is a pretty big change. I cannot wait to see how big Emiko will get, he'll be even more beautiful, lol.


----------

